
There Are Some Super Shady Things in Oculus Rift's Terms of Service - evo_9
http://gizmodo.com/there-are-some-super-shady-things-in-oculus-rifts-terms-1768678169
======
coldtea
I've been seeing such posts for 15+ years at least.

Have those "super shady" things found in service terms EVER been actually
used/abused?

99% of time they're just some "you grant us a license to show your stuff on
our service and store it in our dbs etc" cover-our-ass clause, which is then
misunderstood and interpreted (with some mass hysteria) as: "all your content
are belong to us" (sic).

This case here seems like exactly that again.

